
Tabs versus Spaces - llambda
http://www.jwz.org/doc/tabs-vs-spaces.html
======
Rust
Always, always with the tabs, never spaces.

The main reason is that on my widescreen monitor, indents of 4 characters or
less are hard to visually parse in dense areas of code.

If the original author of this code (the actual code I am setting fire to
myself over right now) had used tabs instead, then I could set my editor to
display indents as 8 or 12 spaces instead, and he can still use 2 spaces if he
wants. This is strictly a display issue - he can use 2 and I can use 8, and
the file is not different between our two computers.

With spaces, I'm stuck with whatever number of spaces he chose to use for
indentation instead of being able to make the code easy to read on my machine.

We're not using 40-column terminals anymore folks. It's all right to uses tabs
for indentation.

~~~
cskau
How about simply setting your editor to convert spaces to tabs and save tabs
as spaces? Problem fixed right there.

This post is brilliant exactly because it separates holy war from technical
issue. Your problem sounds like a technical issue.

~~~
Rust
That's just throwing complexity (IDE or SCM has to support that functionality)
at a problem that doesn't need to be there in the first place (just use tabs
instead of spaces).

Even so, I would still need to tell my editor how many spaces to convert to a
single tab, and use the same number to convert tabs to spaces when I save or
commit. God help us all if someone else forgets to do that too...

